# Trouble Replacing Old Bathtub Spout



## AlexBeard (Sep 7, 2011)

I have read multiple articles across the web regarding changing the spout on a tub. They all claim this is a straightforward, relatively easy process. However, that hasn't been the case with me.

I'll refer to this web site, since yet has photos included: How to Replace a Bathtub Spout | The Family Handyman

This web site claims there are two types of spouts: spouts with a setscrew and slip onto the pipe, and spouts that have a threaded base that screw on to the pipe. My current spout is a screw on.

The site claims if you have a screw-on spout that you simply unscrew the old spout, and screw on the new spout. However, I have purchased two spouts that don't work. My current spout (pictured below) has a threaded base that goes all the way from the rear of the spout to the front of the spout. The only spouts I can find in a store have one single threaded base at the rear of the spout.

The problem with these types of spouts on my tub is that the pipe coming from the wall has some type of large apparatus attached to it. Thusly, the new spouts are too small to fit around this apparatus and screw on at the rear of the pipe.

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to detach this apparatus before attaching the new spout or what? I've included pictures below. Any help would be very, very much appreciated!


*Photos*

Photo 1: The old spout. Notice how the threaded base goes all the way from the rear of the spout to the front of the spout. This threaded base narrows as it moves towards the front of the spout. I assume this is to fit a variety of pipe sizes.

Photo 2: The pipe. Notice the large, bulky attachment. This is preventing any new spout from fitting.

Photo 3: New spout. Notice the difference in the threaded base compare to the old spout. The threaded base on this spout does not fit over the apparatus on the pipe coming from the wall.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 7, 2011)

The spout you have installed is a Delta Pull Down Tub Spout...

It is available in either plastic or, metallic chrome and other finishes...

Plastic Chrome is # RP17453 Click Here To See

Metal Chrome is # RP17454 Click Here To See


----------



## AlexBeard (Sep 7, 2011)

After hours and hours of searching, I finally found a spout that fits. It's the Delta RP5834. Apparently that copper cuff is welded onto my water supply pipe, and this is the only spout that actually fits that cuff.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 7, 2011)

The Delta Adapter can either be secured with a set screw or sweated in place with solder and a torch.


----------



## AlexBeard (Sep 7, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The Delta Adapter can either be secured with a set screw or sweated in place with solder and a torch.



You're referring to the copper fitting in photo 2? If so, what is the point of this device? The new Delta spout came with this as well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, it is the adapter used to secure the spout to...

You can reuse the old adapter if there is nothing wrong with it and there shouldn't be.

Swap out the O-Ring off the new and old adapters...

The replacement spout comes with a new adapter in case it is a new installation.


----------



## AlexBeard (Sep 7, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yes, it is the adapter used to secure the spout to...
> 
> You can reuse the old adapter if there is nothing wrong with it and there shouldn't be.
> 
> ...



So theoretically this adapter could be removed? I saw one image on the web where it was screw-tightened. Mine has no such screw, however.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 7, 2011)

It could be but I wouldn't bother unless it was damaged.

The Delta Pull Down IMHO is actually one of the best diverter spouts on the market and I believe that adapter you have fits them as well...


----------

